# Porsche 993 Carrera Convertible Basalt Black



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello everyone :wave:

This car was done months ago soon after my BMW paint correction job , this regular client rang me up one day and said that he had bought a new car and that he wanted me to do my magic on it !

During our telephone conversation he said that it was in good condition well ,his so called good condition was in a neglected condition and needed plenty of work not one day two days at least !

All good until I rocked up at his place and saw the car :doublesho

This Porsche didn't look Black at all it was so scratched that it looked more like grey .

He said you only have one day to do the job good thing I charged him an hourly rate , it took me 12 hours to do the job and restore that paint the previous owner had neglected.

Car on arrival



















During Iron X and TarX mixed 50/50


















I was getting frustrated as there was a lot of contamination on the paint and Iron X alone alone was not enough so I decided to mix Iron X and Tar X together at 50% each, I rang the supplier of this product to ask him if this could be done and he said yes, providing they are both mixed at equal ratios apparently Trix will be mixed at the same ratio .

As you can see the contaminants are being removed much quicker 









Plenty of red on the ground !









I haven't tried Car Pro Trix yet as I am waiting for this product to arrive here in Australia .

Here's a 50/50 of the drivers door 









More 50/50 shots, before & after shots in no particular order 
















































































































































Permanon Car Supershine Nano Coating









During application









And these are the final results after 12 hours work done in one day !
















































































































































Products used to achieve these results 









Thanks for looking

Best Regards
Mario

Coming up next







*


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent Mario :thumb:
Not a lot of time to work the magic but you did it


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work Mario!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another good job Mario.

Looking forward to see the Aston!


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Excellent job again


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb as always Mario :thumb:


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

great results for 12 hours


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Stunning work, bravo Mario 

mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice work Mario! 

Looks like the Permanon gave a nice glassy finish too! This product must be a real winner for details such as this one mate. How are you getting on with this car version, as well as the aircraft one?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Excellent Mario :thumb:
> Not a lot of time to work the magic but you did it


*Thanks Aaron, it was hard work for those 12 hours and it was non stop !
Got there in the end .*



sicko said:


> nice


*Thanks Ziga:thumb:*



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work Mario!


*

Thanks Russ*



tonyy said:


> Fantastic work:thumb:


*Thanks Tony :thumb:*



matzagrin said:


> Another good job Mario.
> 
> Looking forward to see the Aston!


*Thanks Bruno, coming up soon *



iowa said:


> Excellent job again


*Thanks buddy !*



Racer said:


> Superb as always Mario :thumb:


*Thank you my friend :thumb:*



R9SH G said:


> great results for 12 hours


*Thank you very much !



Swell.gr said:



Stunning work, bravo Mario 

mike

Click to expand...

Thank you Mike , much appreciated buddy :thumb:



DMH-01 said:



Great work :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Dan :thumb:



type[r]+ said:



Very nice work Mario!

Looks like the Permanon gave a nice glassy finish too! This product must be a real winner for details such as this one mate. How are you getting on with this car version, as well as the aircraft one?

Click to expand...

Thanks Matt,

Yes it did, it's more glossy than glassy Matt 
This is why I use Permanon it's quick easy to use and very durable !

The car version is very good not as durable as the Aircraft version which has more polymers they say durability is 12 months !

The two Aston Martins that I detailed were covered with the Permanon Aircraft . 

Thank you guys for all your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work Mario and all the more incredable that you achieved it in one day!:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work Mario and all the more incredable that you achieved it in one day!:thumb:


*Thanks John, haven't seen you much on the forum lately where have you been hiding 

Mario*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks John, haven't seen you much on the forum lately where have you been hiding
> 
> Mario*


I've been really busy for the last couple of months Mario. Work has been taking up too much of my time! Things have returned back to normal, so I'll have more time to be on DW.:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> I've been really busy for the last couple of months Mario. Work has been taking up too much of my time! Things have returned back to normal, so I'll have more time to be on DW.:thumb:


*Good to have you back John :thumb:
I have some interesting machines coming up stay tuned !

Mario*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking forward to them Mario.:thumb:


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Stunning buddy


----------



## sofavatty (May 20, 2012)

*generic medication plavix Flagtown*

 purchase cheap plavix online Cedar Rapids  and plavix and headache   plavix 75 USA  sofavatty: Clopidogrel is available with a prescription under the brand name Plavix. Other brand or generic formulations may also be available. Also see: order generic plavix Elmora and best buy plavix Elmore  Caffeine withdrawal is real and can cause symptoms like a pounding headache, fatigue, and an inability to concentrate. 
P.S. Excuse me for choosing forum to leave a post for you about buy herbal plavix


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work Mario :wave:

love the 993..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Looking forward to them Mario.:thumb:


*Thanks John, they are all German 

Mario
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> Nice work Mario :wave:
> 
> love the 993..


*Hello James:wave:nice to hear from you I guess you are getting ready for summer whilst will we will be freezing our b***s off here in Australia .

Yes, I love the shape of the 993 myself !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work:thumb:


*Thank you very much Maxi-Milan :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Nice results. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

SirFozzalot said:


> Nice results. :thumb:


*Thank you !

Mario
*


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result looks fantastic know


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Great result looks fantastic know


*Thanks Derek , at least it's nice and glossy now !

Mario*


----------

